# TFT at EN World's RPG Shop



## Krug (May 19, 2003)

Must feel like quite an achievement to see it finally in print..


----------



## RangerWickett (May 20, 2003)

It will, as soon as I actually see a copy.    But the rough version pdf that MEG showed me looks danged good.


----------

